# Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Boxer (M) Cigar Review - Too much time?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, well that's where I must have went wrong with these. I let them sit around too long. The most pleasure I got from my cheap 10-pack was last y...

Read the full review here: Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Boxer (M) Cigar Review - Too much time?


----------

